# No CTS = fake hgh?



## Wh33lz (Mar 26, 2011)

Been using original hygenes hygetropin for just over a month at 4iu ed and first 3 weeks were a pain in the a55 lethargy was horrendous and every shot was leaving big red welts at injection site. However I stuck with it, lethargy has subsided and as have the welts. However apart from maybe the slightest bit of tingling in my fingers every now and then I've never had full CTS symptoms. Anyone else not suffer this as a side or is my gh bunk? I've also noticed joint pain has developed in my knees since using.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Wh33lz said:


> Been using original hygenes hygetropin for just over a month at 4iu ed and first 3 weeks were a pain in the a55 lethargy was horrendous and every shot was leaving big red welts at injection site. However I stuck with it, lethargy has subsided and as have the welts. However apart from maybe the slightest bit of tingling in my fingers every now and then I've never had full CTS symptoms. Anyone else not suffer this as a side or is my gh bunk? I've also noticed joint pain has developed in my knees since using.


I rarely get CTS and I use pharma GH, CTS is a side effect of using to much GH for your body to handle but then you have had CTS just not bad ones, what do you want mate CTS so bad that you cannot pick anything up?

Joint pain is a form of CTS, Carpel Tunnel Syndrome is an increase in water retention that pinches at the nerves going into your extremities increased water retention can effect joints as well......

So in a nutshell you are getting the normal side effects but want them worse Jesus I have heard it all now...


----------



## Dead lee (Jul 4, 2010)

The hygene's originals aren't bunk they were tested to contain HGH, comparing it to the pharma omnitrope that was tested by b-50 it scored lower per iu but contains HGH.

I dont get CTS iv woken up with numb hands some times but thats it, i get tingling fingers and toes and other little side affects to know that it's working.


----------



## Guest (Apr 21, 2013)

I wouldn't see or feel much for the first month anyway


----------



## Superhorse (May 29, 2011)

Have never got any CTS from any GH I've taken. Not been on it for years and years or anything but have tried a few...

As for the welts - I always got them subcataneously and with peptides as well, try intramuscular instead


----------

